# Grapes by mail



## jbo_c (Aug 26, 2020)

Anybody used Grapesforwine(dot)com? Comments on quality or service? Prices seem pretty good. Thinking about ordering some for the fall.

Thanks.

Jbo


----------



## stickman (Aug 26, 2020)

Here is a past thread on the subject.





__





First Attempt Using Frozen Must


Two pails of Livermore CS & two Merlot arrive today. From what I've read, it takes 1-3 days to thaw. Do most simply thaw at room temp or do you use a heated wrap to help the process? Also ordered a Vinmetrica SC-300 to check other vitals; that should keep my up at night since chemistry was never...




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## jbo_c (Aug 26, 2020)

I saw that one. Seems mixed. Like maybe a couple of the pails were good and a couple weren’t frozen anymore(but maybe still OK). Was wondering if anybody else had tried. Didn’t realize that thread was as current as it is, so may be the only reference at this point.

Thanks for the quick reply.

Jbo


----------



## Ike64 (Aug 26, 2020)

I cannot recommend these guys. I ordered a bucket of cabernet sauvignon from them this past spring. It consisted of shredded grapes, stems and leaves. It looked like they filled a bucket from the trash. I tried making wine from it anyway, but it tastes like stems and leaves.


----------



## jbo_c (Aug 26, 2020)

Good specific feedback. Thanks, Ike.

Jbo


----------



## roddog (Sep 2, 2020)

Who else should someone on the east coast look to order buckets from? Thinking of moving up from kits myself.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 2, 2020)

roddog said:


> Who else should someone on the east coast look to order buckets from? Thinking of moving up from kits myself.



Lot's of options in the northeast and mid-atlantic. Where are you located?


----------



## roddog (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm in Richmond Virginia. Would love to be able to find something drivable to save the cross-country shipping.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 2, 2020)

It's a couple hours drive from Richmond, but several of us in the DC suburbs order through Washington Winemakers. Pickup is just a few minutes off I495.


----------



## crushday (Sep 2, 2020)

I would steer clear from grapes for wine. Check out Brehm. They have an access point in Scranton. Could be a nice option for you to get great grapes delivered excellently.


----------



## Cynewulf (Sep 2, 2020)

@roddog , if you’re looking for fresh grapes, Ingleside Vineyards is a bit closer to you and is advertising they’ll sell smaller quantities of grapes, though I don’t know about pricing. 2020 Grapes For Sale


----------



## CoteRotie (Sep 2, 2020)

I can recommend Brehm grapes, I've been buying from Peter for 20+ years. I'm near wine country so I pick up fresh grapes instead of frozen, but it's the same high quality fruit. The one time I made wine from frozen (since I was unable to get up to Sonoma when the grapes were ready, so they froze them for me) the resulting wine was indistinguishable from wines from fresh grapes. 

You have to pay for it, but I doubt a home winemaker would be able to find fruit of this quality consistently from any other source. (Though I'd like to know about it if there is such a source, since having options is good!)


----------



## roddog (Sep 2, 2020)

So naive question, when one gets grapes, have they been crushed? I've got a press and can test sugar, etc.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 2, 2020)

roddog said:


> So naive question, when one gets grapes, have they been crushed? I've got a press and can test sugar, etc.



If you're buying frozen, they should be crushed and destemed. Otherwise, you're getting a 36lb box of whole grape clusters. If you do purchase from Washington Winemakers, they have a crusher/destemer available to use on pickup day. So you could just show up with buckets or Brutes and fill them there. Some of the local wineries may also offer crush/destem as an option. I know the Viognier that @mainshipfred and I bought last year was already crushed and destemmed when picked up.


----------



## CoteRotie (Sep 2, 2020)

roddog said:


> So naive question, when one gets grapes, have they been crushed? I've got a press and can test sugar, etc.


Brehm frozen grapes are crushed. If you want to pick up fresh grapes from Brehm you can have them crushed and destemmed into your container at the pickup point (and take a % subtraction in the weight for stems) or you can take the whole grapes. If you take the whole grapes you need a grape transport permit from the state.


----------



## roddog (Sep 2, 2020)

Great thanks!


----------



## grapesforwine (Sep 5, 2020)

Ike64 said:


> I cannot recommend these guys. I ordered a bucket of cabernet sauvignon from them this past spring. It consisted of shredded grapes, stems and leaves. It looked like they filled a bucket from the trash. I tried making wine from it anyway, but it tastes like stems and leaves.



We no longer use this particular vineyard located in Livermore and have switched to one closer to the center of the Ruby Hill region. New crusher/destemmer. 

If you message us, we can send you a free bucket this year to validate the change. Sorry for your experience!


----------



## Kdubs20 (Nov 3, 2020)

grapesforwine said:


> We no longer use this particular vineyard located in Livermore and have switched to one closer to the center of the Ruby Hill region. New crusher/destemmer.
> 
> If you message us, we can send you a free bucket this year to validate the change. Sorry for your experience!


 
I just received a bucket of Pinot noir grapes and upon inspection, looks like I was shiped already pressed grapes with stems and seeds. Pitched my yeast 3 days ago and have almost no juice— no cap yet fermentation is definitely happening. The quality of the must is subpar to that of winegrapesdirect.com and will be contacting you for a full refund.


----------



## heyyou (Nov 4, 2020)

Wow! I just got some frozen grape juice from grapemust.com. Well it wasn't frozen, the container was falling apart and I believe it started fermentation prior to me opening the package.. I dosed it with a health dose of meta, ad then 2 days later started to ferment with BDX and EC1118 combination. I was worried I might have over done it. I have reached out to the company three times yet no response. Needless to say never again. 
The wine is moving along nicely at this point and I plan on racking it to a carboy in the next few days..


----------



## Kdubs20 (Nov 4, 2020)

I’ve requested a refund and will never use them again- I can recommend winegrapesdirect.com - they are considerably more expensive but their grapes/packaging etc are exceptional. Like the saying goes, “you get what you pay for”.


----------



## Kdubs20 (Nov 4, 2020)

Kdubs20 said:


> I just received a bucket of Pinot noir grapes and upon inspection, looks like I was shiped already pressed grapes with stems and seeds. Pitched my yeast 3 days ago and have almost no juice— no cap yet fermentation is definitely happening. The quality of the must is subpar to that of winegrapesdirect.com and will be contacting you for a full refund.


I contacted grapesforwine.com today to explain my situation. They were incredibly responsive and explained that they try to process all buckets evenly but sometimes the must/ juice ratios can be off. They offered a full refund.


----------



## 7munkee (Nov 5, 2020)

I just use Welch's 100% grape juice. 8 half gallons plus 3 cans of concentrate, added 5lbs sugar for an SG of 1.160.

I made some apple wine from concentrate and it tastes superb.


----------



## SLM (Dec 15, 2020)

I too wondered about grapemust.com/grapesforwine.com, two different websites marketing the same product and using the same phone number. I tried calling, received a text telling me to ask questions by text or email, so I did. I wanted to know if it was a legitimate business. I wanted to know why he didn't tell us what vineyards he was using. And why the address on one of his websites leads to a gas station!

Well now I got a call back. Guy was a complete jerk! Got all defensive as if I was out of line asking such questions. He's not obligated to tell me his secret proprietary information! Hahahaha.


----------



## heyyou (Dec 15, 2020)

I too had a bad experience and will never buy form them again. Their prices are good but no support or back up etc. I never even got a call back


----------



## CDrew (Dec 15, 2020)

Wine grapes direct is really good. I can recommend them without reservation. Not cheap, but good, and customer service is highly responsive.


----------



## SLM (Dec 15, 2020)

Yes thank you. Their communication skills and their transparency tell me that they are reputable. Being 4.5 hours away, I will manually pick up some product and give it a go. I, like others, wonder if $2X compared to kits makes it a good value. I intend to form my own opinion. And have fun doing it!


----------

